# First Time to Sargent Beach



## hate23putt (Aug 27, 2016)

I am heading and staying in the Sargent Beach area in late October to fish for a few days. We are staying in a house in Sargent on a canal. We have typically gone to Quintana to fish the surf and mouth of the Brazos but decided to try another spot. We will not have a boat but will have 4WD vehicles. I would love any advice on where to go, how to fish, etc. I would also love to know how fishing in the canals behind the house works and what we could expect to catch, including blue crabs. Any and all advice would be appreciated.

We typically use spin cast reels and a 7-8 ft rod with 20-30 lb mono and a single or double drop leader bought at Bass Pro, etc. We usually surf fish with mullett, shrimp, fish bites, cut bait, etc and while we target bull reds we enjoy catching pretty much whatever takes our bait. I also will take a smaller spin cast set up to do some casting. I would love to catch some specs and smaller reds but have no idea where or how to target them or if October is a good month for that. I know am asking for a lot of advice here so please feel free to offer as little or much as you want.


----------



## hate23putt (Aug 27, 2016)

*Seriously?*

Seriously? No one has any insight or advice?


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

Lot lots lots lots of posts about fishing Sargent beach on here. People have actually complained there r too many....


----------



## Rotella-T (Jul 25, 2016)

I would help but I haven't been down there since the 70's. I caught a bunch of sheepshead in the ICW and my dads friends had a house on Caney Creek. Some good memories for sure.


----------



## Rotella-T (Jul 25, 2016)

House on a canal in late October? I'd make sure you have some good lights for night fishing.


----------



## hate23putt (Aug 27, 2016)

What could I expect to catch night fishing from the pier?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Most of the canals are to shallow for any reliable fishing, but if it's on Caney Creek or the ICW it's a different story. October is a great month for redfish, but trout can be hit or miss. Look for areas on the beach with clay or heavy shell to find reds. Use cut mullet or half blue crab on 5/0 to 7/0 circle hooks and cast in the first or second gut. If you want more details, click on my name and search all the post's I've made in the surf fishing forum. I have practically wrote a book on catching fish in Sargent from the bank.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## hate23putt (Aug 27, 2016)

That's what I have been doing for the past hour or so! Now I know why I was not getting much response from anyone. LOL! My bad for not doing more research on the site. I have a couple of months to catch up on all your posts and learn up. Thank you.


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

> If you want more details, click on my name and search all the post's I've made in the surf fishing forum. I have practically wrote a book on catching fish in Sargent from the bank.


The Sargent beach Surf Whisperer.....


----------



## hate23putt (Aug 27, 2016)

We have always waded out as far as we could and then chunked our lines as far as we could throw them and then walk back to rod holders on beach. Maybe that is the reason we have not had much luck catching bulls and mainly just got sharks and catfish. Thoughts or comments?


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

hate23putt said:


> We have always waded out as far as we could and then chunked our lines as far as we could throw them and then walk back to rod holders on beach. Maybe that is the reason we have not had much luck catching bulls and mainly just got sharks and catfish. Thoughts or comments?


I kind of thought the same thing in the past. I just got back from Sargent and fished with Sharkchum Saturday. We just waded out about 30 yards (guesstimating) from the beach and chunked the rods. I left with two slot reds. Sharkchum and another guy told me when I left the bulls turned on. LOL

Had a great time.

I also use to spinning reels on about 7 or 8-foot rods. I think in October, you may some good luck.


----------



## hate23putt (Aug 27, 2016)

I hope to meet Sharkchum when we go down there in late October. Really looking forward to this trip. Just hope the weather cooperates. Did you use store bought leaders or do you make your own? Would love to know what kind of set up you used. Appreciate the feedback.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Try Mitchel's cut to the south down the beach and to the North where the San Barnard empties into the gulf. Do not drive to close to the waters edge at the beach because it it is a mud ledge that drops off and you can get your vehicle stuck there even a 4 wheel drive. It looks like sand where the water washes up but at low tide you can see it and you will bust your rear end walking out. We used to take a load of strippers down there, take em to the beach and they would start screaming and run to the water, hit that ledge and do a face plant; man it was great. Yea and the lights work great in the intercoastal or Caney creek.


----------



## TEX1982 (May 22, 2016)

Fishsurfer said:


> Try Mitchel's cut to the south down the beach and to the North where the San Barnard empties into the gulf. Do not drive to close to the waters edge at the beach because it it is a mud ledge that drops off and you can get your vehicle stuck there even a 4 wheel drive. It looks like sand where the water washes up but at low tide you can see it and you will bust your rear end walking out. We used to take a load of strippers down there, take em to the beach and they would start screaming and run to the water, hit that ledge and do a face plant; man it was great. Yea and the lights work great in the intercoastal or Caney creek.


Ill second that we got stuck thinking the beach was like south padre where u stay close to the edge. Didnt even feel the clay just came to a stop and was bottomed out. Needless to say we are looking into buying a smaller 4x4 to leave down there just for surf fishing. Cant wait to get home in october and do some beach fishing..


----------



## hate23putt (Aug 27, 2016)

In general if we have a 4WD should we be ok both driving south towards Mitchell's cut and north towards MOB?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

hate23putt said:


> In general if we have a 4WD should we be ok both driving south towards Mitchell's cut and north towards MOB?


 As long as you stay out of the clay you should be fine. Make sure you know you vehicles limitations and don't drive anywhere that someone else hasn't already driven through.


----------



## hate23putt (Aug 27, 2016)

How wide are the beaches compared to Bryan Beach where we can pretty much drive down the entire way even if it is a higher tide? From looking at google earth pics, it almost looks like the beach is not very wide and you have to park and drive behind the dunes? Is that the case most of the time,only at high tide, or am I just crazy?


----------

